# Fender Super Sonic 22 Combo



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What's the word on this new offering from Fender?










A host of next-generation combo amps, heads, and enclosures have been added to the Fender Pro Tube series of Super-Sonic guitar amplifiers: the Super-Sonic 22 Combo, Super-Sonic 60 Combo, Super-Sonic 60 Head, and the Super-Sonic 212 Enclosure.



> According to Fender, who announced the new additions at Summer NAMM 2010, Super-Sonic units offer professional-level tube performance for guitarists who crave exemplary Fender clean and overdriven tones, along with expressive modern high-gain distortion, all in one no-nonsense amp.
> 
> The Super-Sonic 22 Combo is a 22W tube combo ideal for most stage and studio applications, said to offer versatility with the organic feel and moderate output power of the Deluxe Reverb amp. Its Vintage channel delivers pure Fender tone, while the Burn channel busts out overdrive ranging from bluesy to flamethrower. The 22W, 1 x 12" Super-Sonic 22 is capable of heavily saturated tube distortion and sustain, and never masks the tonal character of the guitar that’s plugged into it, notes Fender. The new combo comes in classic Black / Silver or the 1961 Blonde / Oxblood style; both versions include ivory "radio" knobs and flowing 1960s script logo.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

just wish the Head version had reverb ..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LaRSin said:


> just wish the Head version had reverb ..


Odd that it would not


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I am looking forward to checking it out...

I still wish they would bring back the Tone Master....


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Odd that it would not


Im always a little suprised when companies do this sort of thing........I mean you have the combo designed and its nice so just take it and put the thing in a headshell. Why go changing stuff? Id be really interested in the head but no reverb (especially that nice Fender verb) is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I used to have a super-sonic head. For reverb, I bought a used van-amps reverbamate real spring reverb pedal that costed me an extra 250 bucks. The good side is though a used supersonic head can be found under $800. I bought mine for $700... not too expensive. I liked the burn channel and bassman voicing...good amp overall.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Just found a demo on PGS, sounds great to me.

[video=youtube;MsQQyohTDaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsQQyohTDaI[/video]


----------

